# How to clear a digestive track blockage.



## oldtimer (Dec 12, 2010)

How to clear a digestive track blockage.

Blockage aka constipation

The issue of blockage came up in another thread and I thought it warranted it own thread as not only will it cure many symptoms and ailments in humans it will also cure many symptoms and ailments in cattle.
I have used the dreaded âenemaâ for every thing from the scours in new borns to old downer cows with no teeth and for dehydration in all age cattle.
IMO it is truly amazing what an enema will cure.

When I was a child and didnât want to go to school because of a headache, the mere mention of an enema by my mom was more then enough to cure my headache and off to school I want!

Now donât take my word for it. Read these two sites and form your own opinion as you just might want to add this old time proven remedy to your bag of tricks.

OT

Click here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enema
And here: http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003817.htm


----------



## oldtimer (Dec 12, 2010)

Here is a sight you might also want to read in its entirety.
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/ileus.html

Yes I know it is about bunnies, but it does show you how small an animal can be and still receive the benfits of a good cleaning out.
I have taken the liberty to highlight the most important part of this paragraph. 


> D. Enema.
> It may be helpful to administer an enema of warm, clean water mixed with a very small bit of unscented, laxative grade mineral oil. The addition of epsom salts to the enema liquid (at a rate of about 1 tablespoon per 30-40 cc's of water) may help draw fluid from surrounding tissues into the intestine, helping hydrate impacted matter. If you use epsom salts, however, you must be certain that the bunny is generally well hydrated with subcutaneous Lactated Ringer Solution so the reservoir of fluids in the bunny's body will not be depleted.
> *Before you attempt to perform an enema on your rabbit, please ask your veterinarian to instruct you in this process during a regular office visit. Don't wait for an emergency to learn how to do this. If you cannot reach your vet when your bunny is in stasis, you will be out of luck!*


----------

